# Hand Grinder Speed



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Today I was in a Zen like calm moment and while using my hand grinder in a relaxed gentle motion I managed, all other parameters being the same, to get a really great CCD brew, really really great, I would say the best i've had yet.

Now part of me thinks that my calm mood made me appreciate life in all forms more but it did get me thinking. Electric grinders will be set at a constant rpm on the motor, not too high to burn the grinds but enough to smash the beans as evenly as possible. When my forearm is the motor, and depending on my mood, there is very little consistency.

Does the speed of turn on a hand grinder alter the grind consistency? Has anyone else noticed a difference in results depending on how fast they turn?

These are just musings for now, I may be tempted to experiment further if this needs looking into.


----------

